# Wanting to adopt!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know how difficult it is to lose a beloved golden. There are a couple of golden retriever rescue groups in Tennessee that I know of. I'm not familiar with where Knoxville is, so don't know which is closer, Memphis or Nashville. Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue is in Germantown, near Memphis (www.magrr.org). And Middle Tennessee GRR is in Nashville. I adopted my last golden, Gage (who died in January of cancer) from MAGRR. And there may be other rescue groups, too, that I don't know about. 

Good luck in your search for a new dog, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

There is another member here looking to find a home for a younger pup.....here's the thread.... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30531

They are also in TN! Not sure if this pup is the right age though. Last I checked this pup was still available.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I am very sorry for your lost. There are breeders on this forum that may be able to help you. Welcome and good luck searching for a new pup!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi & Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your golden. 

Here's a rescue right in Knoxville. It looks like they have a lot of goldens available right now. 

http://www.tvgrr.com/

You could also do a search on petfinder for your zip code area. I did a quick Knoxville search on Petfinder... 

Look at this adorable little guy available over in Oak Ridge.  
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10297104

Good luck in your search, I hope you let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great idea! I had forgotten about the pup in southern Kentucky, just across the TN border.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a link to a little golden boy that was posted on RescueCentral

http://www.rescuecentral.info/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=419

*ON way to work-no rescues have been contacted yet. 

This is a Golden Retriever at about 6 months old. He is very playful as you can tell from the photo. He rolls over trying to show off. 

No Name 
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Male 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
ID: 08-020084 
From: Robertson County Animal Control More About Me 
My Contact InfoRobertson County Animal Control *Springfield, TN 
*Phone: 615-384-5611 *[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: PFId#10357412 Id#08-020084 
Attached Images


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved dog. It is nice that you are looking for another pup and I agree the rescues have some great ones. The right one is out there for you. Good luck and when you feel like it, please share some pictures and stories of your pup that passed on.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. There are many wonderful Goldens out there waiting for you...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry for you loss...You can check the rescues by your home or go on pet finder and look...there are plenty of them needing homes.


----------

